# So much for not rebuying in BluRay



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Hmmmmm..... so much for my hold-back.... here is what my library looks like:
28 Days Later
A Bug's Life (rebuy)
Blade Runner (5 Disk)
Bram Stroker's Dracula
Close Encounters of the Third Kind (rebuy)
Curse of the Golden Flower (rebuy)
Fantastic Four
Fifth Element (rebuy)
Gattaca (rebuy)
Hellboy
Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull
Jerry Macguide
Kung Fu Hustle
Lost - Season 1 (rebuy)
Lost - Season 2 (rebuy)
Lost - Season 3 (rebuy)
Lost - Season 4
Men in Black (rebuy)
Mirrormask
Patton (rebuy)
Pinocchio (rebuy)
Sleeping Beauty
Star Trek: Original Movie Collection (rebuy)
Terminator 2: Judgment Day - Skynet (rebuy of two preivous T2 DVDs)
Terminator: Sarah Conner - Season 1
The Legend of Zorro
Training Day (rebuy)
Twister (rebuy)
Vexille
Wall-E (rebuy)
X Files: Fight the Future (rebuy)
So, out of 31 BluRay titles, 17 of them have been rebuys. Most have been repurchase at sale prices at $10 or $15 (thanks Frys). Whats interesting is that in my live-action collection, the three earliest titles are from 1970 (Patton), 1977 (Close Encounters), Blade Runner (1982), and Bram Stroker's Dracula (1992). Most of the collection is 1996 or after (Jery MacGuire, Twister).

And, what am I watching this on? A ASUS 25.5" computer monitor hooked up, via HDMI, to a Panasonic DMP-BD605 player. Go figure.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

They say the Blu-ray Disc might loss out in the near future to HD Downloads.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

space86 said:


> They say the Blu-ray Disc might loss out in the near future to HD Downloads.


It will be a decade or more before the average person is going to have the bandwidth needed to download HD movies more than occasionally, and it may be longer than that before HD downloads could approach Blu-Ray quality. The movie portion of an average Blu-Ray is 25-35 GB, and throughput is very high, much higher than most other systems available to day are able to deal with.


----------



## rebkell (Sep 9, 2006)

BattleZone said:


> It will be a decade or more before the average person is going to have the bandwidth needed to download HD movies more than occasionally, and it may be longer than that before HD downloads could approach Blu-Ray quality. The movie portion of an average Blu-Ray is 25-35 GB, and throughput is very high, much higher than most other systems available to day are able to deal with.


I'm not so sure the quality will suffer that much, Blu-ray seems to be overkill as far as bitrate is concerned, I'm just not convinced that they need the extravagant bitrates I've seen in some of the blu-rays. Check out a movie like Alien vs Predator: Requiem extremely high bit rate, which could have probably been accomplished with a third to a quarter of that with no discernible difference. I've seen total black screens using several megabits of video and that's using AVC.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

In my opinion, HD downloads are possible, but aren't really feasible under the current Internet and legal environment in the United States and Canada. Look at who has the fastest download speeds available? Usually, it is the cable companies. Look at who is trying to implement caps in the amount of data downloaded in a single month? Cable companies.

In the cable company viewpoint, having the consumers be able to download or stream video through the Internet instead of watching the shows through a cable subscription drastically affects their business model. Many of the major cable companies have a fiscal interest in the cable channels that charge a per-subscriber fee. So, people finding ways to watch the shows in other ways hurts them.

These are also the same cable companies which promise HDTV content, but bit-starve the data rate badly as to affect the picture quality. How bad? Enough so that some cable channels, in their contract, specify a minimum bit rate.



rebkell said:


> I'm not so sure the quality will suffer that much, Blu-ray seems to be overkill as far as bitrate is concerned, I'm just not convinced that they need the extravagant bitrates I've seen in some of the blu-rays. Check out a movie like Alien vs Predator: Requiem...


Lets not forget that the audio being included is English, Spanish, and French, not to mention two commentaries. The english audio track is apparently (based upon reviews) "lossless DTS HD MA 5.1 mix and a Dolby Digital 5.1 track". (Based upon reviews and Amazon, I don't own the movie, and have no intention of owning that movie). That bumps up the bit rate significantly.


----------



## rebkell (Sep 9, 2006)

Title	Codec	VidBrate	Length	Movie Size	Disc Size	TotBrate	Main Audio Track Secondary Audio Track
Aliens vs. Predator: Requiem - Theatrical	AVC	27.51	1:33:49	25,091,426,304	41,729,331,010	35.66	DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1
Aliens vs. Predator: Requiem - Unrated	AVC	27.60	1:41:05	27,110,940,672 35.76	DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1
(AU) Aliens vs. Predator: Requiem	AVC	26.62	1:33:45	25,728,092,160	39,850,228,725	36.59	DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1 DD AC3 5.1 448Kbps

Source: http://forum.blu-ray.com/showthread.php?t=3338

Audio tracks are out the roof also, but I was really just referring to the Video Bitrate, which is approx. 27.5 Mbps AVC and the controllers of the internet pipes will fight any progress made for as long as they can with claims of how their infrastructure can't handle all the traffic, which wasn't a problem until their total monopoly on video was threatened.


----------

